# [Centrino] parametres d'installation? (resolu)

## SunMetis

[/b][b]salut j suis un nouvel adorateur de la GENTOO 

sur mon athlon 64 j'ai fais une install et tout fonctionne parfaitement (mis a part cedega que g pas encore teste si quelqu'un peux m'aider d'ailleurs") 

enfin je viens d'avoir un portable (un ACER  aspire 1691) a plutot pas mal dessus et evidemment je veux absolument installer gentoo dessus pouvez vous m'indiquer les parametres a utiliser  pour centrino. Je pense a au make.conf et particulierement a cflags et ...CH... merci de me repondre amis gentoo

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by SunMetis on Tue Mar 15, 2005 2:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Intruder

formate ton titre convenablement STP !!!!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

Sinon j'ai un pentium mobile et mes cflags pour gcc 3.3.5 sont : 

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
```

----------

## sireyessire

 *Intruder wrote:*   

> formate ton titre convenablement STP !!!!
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179
> 
> Sinon j'ai un pentium mobile et mes cflags pour gcc 3.3.5 sont : 
> ...

 

tu pourrais rajouter le -msse2 parce que le pentium M a ce jeu d'instructions aussi.

et sinon SunMetis tu es pas obligé de hurler... mais tu devrais changer ton formatage de titre

----------

## Intruder

Merci de la remarque sireyessire  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Et si tu as gcc 3.4.x, utilise -march=pentium-m a la place de pentium3  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

J'imagine que tu dois avoir une carte wifi de chez intel dedans, non? dans ce cas cherche du côté de ipw2200 (si c'est une intel 2200g) ou ipw2100 (pour une intel 2100g) mais je pense que tu devais avoir une 2200g.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-217688-highlight-ipw2200.html

elles marchent d'enfer ces cartes là d'ailleurs!

----------

## Intruder

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Et si tu as gcc 3.4.x, utilise -march=pentium-m a la place de pentium3 

 

Si la remarque était pour moi ( :Very Happy:  ) non comme indiqué je suis tjs en 3.3.x ...

Au fait, une idée de quand gcc 3.4 passe en "stable" dans portage?

Sinon il y a vraiment un gain notable grâce à l'optimisation du code pour pentium m?

----------

## UB|K

pour la question sur cedega, la réponse est (comme souvent) sur le forum amd64:

[HOWTO] AMD64 Native Cedega Setup (no chroot necessary)

----------

## polytan

Et puis essaye vraiment de hanger ton titre. on dirait le vilain petit canard ...

----------

## Trevoke

Ceci dit en passant, s'il a un nouveau pentium centrino, le flag -march=pentium4m serait peut-etre mieux pour lui.

Et, oui, pourrais-tu modifier ton titre comme ecrit dans [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum stp? Merci.

----------

## kernelsensei

a priori il est pas revenu sur le forum depuis qu'on lui a fait la remarque, donc bon, faut le laisser debarquer  :Smile: 

----------

## Intruder

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> a priori il est pas revenu sur le forum depuis qu'on lui a fait la remarque, donc bon, faut le laisser debarquer 

 

C'est clair tout le monde lui tombe sur le dos pour son premier post ....

Trevoke : tu parles des nouveaux Sonoma?

Edit : attention Trevoke pentium centrino a veut rien dire  :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

Intruder: keskejensai moi ... Mon dada c'est AMD  :Smile: 

Tout ce que je sais c'est que j'ai achete un ordi portable avec un pentium-m en novembre et que -march=pentium4m a l'air de marcher  :Smile: 

----------

## UB|K

 *Intruder wrote:*   

> Edit : attention Trevoke pentium centrino a veut rien dire 

 

ah bon?? c'est pas le processeur qui fait aller internet plus vite?? on m'aurait menti??

----------

## guilc

 *Intruder wrote:*   

> Edit : attention Trevoke pentium centrino a veut rien dire 

 

Heu... depuis quand ça voudrait rien dire ??

Centrino, c'est un standard Intel bein particulier : un pentium-m + un chipset wifi intégré ipw2100/2200... C'est au contraire une plateforme très standardisée...

----------

## Intruder

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Intruder wrote:*   Edit : attention Trevoke pentium centrino a veut rien dire  
> 
> Heu... depuis quand ça voudrait rien dire ??
> 
> Centrino, c'est un standard Intel bein particulier : un pentium-m + un chipset wifi intégré ipw2100/2200... C'est au contraire une plateforme très standardisée...

 

Comme tu le dis Centrino est un standard Intel et non un nom de processeur ...  Trevoke parle de "pentium centrino" et aurait du dire "pentium M"

Mais tout le monde avait compris ... c'est juste que question de chipotage lol 

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Intruder: keskejensai moi ... Mon dada c'est AMD Smile 

 

Mais moi aussi lol !!! Dommage que leur cpu pour portable ne soite pas aussi bon que le pentium M

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Intruder: keskejensai moi ... Mon dada c'est AMD 
> 
> Tout ce que je sais c'est que j'ai achete un ordi portable avec un pentium-m en novembre et que -march=pentium4m a l'air de marcher 

 

le pentium-m n'est pas un p4, c un coeur de p3 avec le jeu sse2 et quelques autres trucs mais il a pas le coeur du p4 (c'est pour ça qu'il est si performant et si peu consommateur) oups un troll.

d'ailleurs amd vient de sortir un concurrent direct un 64 bits low-power, mais j'ai oublié son nom (un truc comme tremton/trempon..) cf /.

----------

## Trevoke

Alors l'option pentium4m est pour quoi?

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Alors l'option pentium4m est pour quoi?

 

pour les pentium4 -M  :Very Happy:  elle était facile celle là

car cette espèce existe (sisi j'en ai vu)

----------

## Trevoke

Ben alors pourquoi tu trolles espece d'ours?

----------

## nuts

tout ca pour des CFLAGS. bravo les gens. j adore  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ben alors pourquoi tu trolles espece d'ours?

 

ben c 2 procs différents!

moi je trolle pas mais je rectifie ton affirmation centrino => -march=pentium4m

il y a le pentium-m qui est souvent associé en centrino avec la carte wifi qui va bien.

le banias avec 1024 Ko de cache

le dothan avec 2048 Ko de cache

=> -march=pentium3 -msse2 si gcc-3.3.5

=> -march=pentium-m si gcc-3.4

et il y a le pentium 4 qui existe en version mobile aec 512Ko de cache et peut-être 1Mo maintenant.

il lui faut du -march=pentium4 et petium4m si le gcc l'accepte.

----------

## SunMetis

Merci "tout le monde concernant les explications" ... 

Alors concernant le l'installation a partir du 2004.3 dont le gcc ne passe pas avec le pentium-m (sauf si je me suis gourre)

Un de vous me donne la combine ( merci sireyessire)pour le gcc de mettre "-march=pentium3 -msse2 si gcc-3.3.5  " je vais tester ca de suite.

concernant la carte reseau c ipw2200 g pas encore essaye mais un de vous me rassure sur son fonctionnement..

Si quelqu'un ce qui ne serait pas etonnant possede un acer ( du style aspire 1691) et qu'il utilise la superbe gentoo dessus j'espere qu'il me filera les "bons parametres" ou astuce dessus

AU FAIT ... CONCERNANT le format du titre je suis desole je debarque tout nouveua sur le forum qui a l'air complet et g pas fais gaffe... Mais certains ou certaines sont super sensibles pardon encore  :Smile: 

----------

## Polo

pour la carte wifi, elle fonctionne sans problèmes....

un petit

```
emerge ipw2200
```

et ca roule tout seul (apres avoir chargé le module ipw2200 dans le noyeau, bien sur....)

----------

## SunMetis

ok les parametres pentium3 -msse sont parfaits !!! Merci. Le stages 1 et 2 ok Maintenant plus qu'a intaller le reste (on verra j'espere que ca ira)

En attendant le gentoo 2005 (avec le gcc gerant directement le pentium-m).

 :Very Happy:  :Arrow: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *SunMetis wrote:*   

> ok les parametres pentium3 -msse sont parfaits !!! Merci. Le stages 1 et 2 ok Maintenant plus qu'a intaller le reste (on verra j'espere que ca ira)
> 
> En attendant le gentoo 2005 (avec le gcc gerant directement le pentium-m).
> 
> 

 

c -msse2 (le -msse est intégré au -march=pentium3)

si tu veux gcc-3.4.* tu peux l'installer il est juste en ~x86, c'est tout.

----------

## Polo

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *SunMetis wrote:*   ok les parametres pentium3 -msse sont parfaits !!! Merci. Le stages 1 et 2 ok Maintenant plus qu'a intaller le reste (on verra j'espere que ca ira)
> 
> En attendant le gentoo 2005 (avec le gcc gerant directement le pentium-m).
> 
>  
> ...

 

+1

j'avais pas vu ta réponse, elle est sur la deuxième page.... j'allais faire strictement la meme  :Razz:  (enfin, pas au mot près, mais presque....)

sinon, moi je tourne en ~x86 pour gcc (et ses petits copains dont il a besoin pour pas se sentir trop seul en ~x86) depuis décembre, et je n'ai eu aucuns problèmes avec ce petit gars.... comme ca, j'ai un CFLAG plus "propre" (meme si ca revient au meme de faire pentium3 -msse2 ....)

----------

